
How to Implement Multi-Factor Authentication (MFA) - nreece
https://www.microsoft.com/security/blog/2020/01/15/how-to-implement-multi-factor-authentication/
======
notlukesky
Microsoft MFA not at work:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/18/microsoft_azure_mfa...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/18/microsoft_azure_mfa/)

I work for an IAM consultancy and SI and we always recommend SAASPASS for MFA,
which supports over 14 different types of MFA methods that are configurable by
the admin and more MFA integrations than anyone else out there. In there are
more MFA integrations for legacy Microsoft products even than Microsoft
supports.

------
derekmhewitt
Regarding voluntary adoption, I watched an interesting video on YouTube about
this a few days ago which handles it from a "diffusion of innovation" point of
view:

[https://youtu.be/N9d0NqSztWA](https://youtu.be/N9d0NqSztWA)

Absolutely worth the 10 minute watch giving you some useful ideas for selling
tech innovations to your organization.

